
Ask HN: How I can visit startups offices and meet founders in Silicon Valley? - matysanchez
Hello HN Community!<p>I am going to travel 6800 miles (9800km) to Silicon Valley for the first time in my life, I am really exited and I want to meet startup founders, visit offices from companies like Google, Facebook, Apple. My idea is to meet other people and discuss things, understand how they do business and try to learn as much as possible.<p>Can you suggest me some ways to do it? Thank you very much :) !!
======
ecesena
Offices: connect people on linkedin and ask, it's surprisingly easy to get a
visit to any office in SF/SV. In SF many also have public areas, for example
Linkedin, Airbnb, Pinterest.

Founders: it depends. Founders of small startup, same as above. Founders of
big/famous startups it's definitely harder.

Go with a more concrete ask though, like I'm doing X, I'm at this stage, I
want to understand Y. Then, indirectly, you'll learn more, but otherwise your
requests will likely be ignored.

------
kentms
Here's a site which allows you to stay with founders. May be this can help :)

[https://www.staywithfounders.com/](https://www.staywithfounders.com/)

~~~
patrickxie
have you or anyone you know had experience with this site?

~~~
kentms
No

------
refrigerator
Just find people (on Twitter/LinkedIn/other) and reach out to them — most
people are very happy to meet up to chat over coffee :)

